# Safety-Jacket für Frauen



## Pteromysvolans (13. März 2009)

An die BikeMädels oder ihre Männer die zwingend Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben:

Ich suche eine safety-Jacket für DH. Nur leider passen die alle Obenrum nicht...naja...und irgendwie gibt es anscheinend keinen Hersteller (Nicht mal SixSixOne) der Frauen Sicherheitsjacken herstellt. 

Kann mir (und den anderen Mädels) jemand helfen.?

Greetz


----------



## mamima (13. März 2009)

Hallo,

Probier doch mal eine Textil Jacke von einen Motorrad Bekleidungshersteller.
Es gibt dort super gute Textiljacken mit Schulter, Ellbogen und eingebauten Rückenrotektoren.

Kannst ja auch einfach mal zu Polo, Louis oder Hein fahren -- Auswahl ist gut und die Preise sind meistens etwas günstiger als bei den MTB Jacken.

hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben

Gruß
Mattes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pteromysvolans (13. März 2009)

Hey Danke...aber die bieten mir nicht genug Schutz. Das Problem bei den MotorradJacken ist, dass die nicht für Stürze aus der Höhe gemacht sind, sondern für Schlitterpartien über Asphalt. Also bei einem Sturz bleibt meine Haut ganz aber vor Brüchen schützt mich das nicht mangels Festigkeit und stabilität der Schützer.

 appreciate your helpfulness


----------



## Infernal (13. März 2009)

Hallo

von UFO Plast gibt es so eine Safety Jacket:






Wo man die bekommt ab ich leider keine Informationen... Ansonsten könntest du mal in den nächsten MotoCross (nicht normaler Polo oder sowas) laden gehen, die sollten auf jeden Fall Frauen Safety Jackets haben

mfg Alex


----------



## Marc B (13. März 2009)

Ich habe in einem der Bike-Magazine so eine Protektorenjacke für Frauen gesehen, ich glaube die war von iXS. Ml schauen, ob ich sie im Netz finde.


----------



## Marc B (13. März 2009)

Hier ist sie:

iXS Battle Jacket Evo Lady


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. März 2009)

Ich meine, in der aktuelle Bike-Sport-News war was dazu drin.


----------



## Fussy (13. März 2009)

Hi Pteromysvolans,

das IXS-Jacket soll in Deutschland erst ab Mai erhältlich sein. Schau mal bei Dainese Gladiator Evo Jacket. Ist zwar für Männer, aber ich komm gut damit klar und eine Freundin von mir hat sich jetzt auch diese Jacket gekauft. Ansonsten gibts ja von 661 auch Modelle ohne Plastik vorne an der Brust. Vielleicht passt sowas besser? Und wenn Du auf rosa stehst, gibts von Rockgardn noch was für Mädels.

Gruß
Fussy

PS: Das Ufo-Teil ist grauenhaft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pteromysvolans (13. März 2009)

hey cool danke an alle das hat mir schon mal sehr geholfen  die Ufo hat was von Xenas Rüstung  *hehe . So wie die ixs hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Hatte das Männermodell schonmal ins Auge gefasst (war in der letzten pedaliéro zu sehen)

@Fussy Das Problem an der Dainese Gladiator Evo Jacket ist, dass die wieder so einen großen Brustpanzer und dann noch aus einem Stück hat. Das passt nicht über meine Oberweite und dann sitzt die ganze Jacke wieder nicht da wo sie soll ^^ 
Im Mai werde ich mir dann mal die ixs angucken... hoffentlich finde ich sie.

Danke

PS: wenn jemand noch nen Vorschlag hat...?!


----------



## Pteromysvolans (13. März 2009)

@Fussy Die von Rockgardn wäre von der Form auch noch eine Alternative- nur war ja mal wieder klar: Mädchen = Rosa -.- so ein crap


----------



## Fussy (13. März 2009)

Hm, die Dainese hat ja vorne son Schaumstoffteil. Finde grade das angenehm. 

ja, finde das mit dem Rockgardn-teil auch zu übertrieben. Aber naja. Wenn Du das IXS Jacket anprobierst, kannste ja mal kurz schreiben, wie es so ist. Würde mich nämlich auch interessieren 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (13. März 2009)

da sIXS battle jacket kann ich dir sehr empfehlen. mein freundin hat lange gesucht und probiert. das ist aber nicht das lady jacket. das hat am besten gepasst.
vor allen dingen rutsche nix hoch , weil super an der hüfte angepasst mit dem gurt. 
dainese rutscht etwas nach oben und dann hast du eine der brustplatten fast am kinn.
übrigens , ich habs auch gekauft.


----------



## Pteromysvolans (13. März 2009)

@ black soul : Jau wo hat die das denn anprobiert? bzw. gekauft? 

@ Fussy ja mach ich gerne ich schreib dann mal wieder in euer Thema  

greetz


----------



## noco (15. März 2009)

http://www.alpinestars.com/Stella_Bionic_2_Protection_Jacket/pd/np/170/p/651658.html


----------



## Crazyyy (22. Juni 2009)

also die IXS Protectorenjacke Battle Jacket Evo ist wirklich die beste,finde ich. Passt super und schütz gut gerade beim Downhill Sport. Hab auch lang gesucht und einige Modelle durch probiert unter anderem Kindergrößen, un hab mich schließlich für das teuerste entschieden :-D
Bin übrigens 174, schlank und mir passt Größe S/M supi, hoffe das hilft noch einigen weiter ; )


----------



## bladerunner (24. Juni 2009)

Versuch es mal im Reitsportgeschäft,
da gibt es auch Schutzwesten, die helfen auch bei Stürzen von oben.

Gruß
bladerunner



Pteromysvolans schrieb:


> Hey Danke...aber die bieten mir nicht genug Schutz. Das Problem bei den MotorradJacken ist, dass die nicht für Stürze aus der Höhe gemacht sind, sondern für Schlitterpartien über Asphalt. Also bei einem Sturz bleibt meine Haut ganz aber vor Brüchen schützt mich das nicht mangels Festigkeit und stabilität der Schützer.
> 
> appreciate your helpfulness


----------



## Pteromysvolans (24. Juni 2009)

Hey Danke habe mir die ixs gekauft...die ist echt weltklasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelglatze (27. September 2010)

Hallo die Damen 
Ich wo0llte nicht extra nen neues Thema aufmachen.
DDer Bikepark Winterberg verkauft momentan die Leihprotektoren.
Fürs IXS Battle Jacket wollen die nen 100er haben, für die Knie Schienbein 25 und für den Helm 50.
Also ne Komplette Ladyausstattung für 175
Und die Damensachen sind ja auch nicht so oft genutzt wie beispielsweise die Herrensachen.

Gruß Chris (dessen Freundin ihn wieder volljammert sie sei jetzt arm)


----------

